# Clearwater Beach



## disneymom1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have to attend a conference in Clearwater Beach, FL in April.  Anyone know of any nice timeshares in the area?  Thanks!  My kids are too spoiled to stay in a regular hotel room  

What activities are there for 8 year olds?

Thanks!


----------



## theo (Jul 23, 2012)

*Some thoughts...*



disneymom1 said:


> I have to attend a conference in Clearwater Beach, FL in April.  Anyone know of any nice timeshares in the area?  Thanks!  My kids are too spoiled to stay in a regular hotel room
> 
> What activities are there for 8 year olds?
> 
> Thanks!



To the best of my knowledge, the *only* timeshare facility actually in Clearwater Beach itself is the Chart House Suites / Clearwater Bay (850 Bayway Blvd, RCI #4316). I've seen it and it certainly looks nice enough, but I've never actually been inside the units or stayed there, so cannot intelligently speak to its' amenities or available activities for 8 year old children. 

A bit south of Clearwater Beach are numerous timeshare facilities in Indian Shores, St. Pete Beach, Madeira Beach, Treasure Island; most are right on Gulf Blvd. The only one with which I am personally familiar and experienced is Bay and Beach Club, in Indian Shores. All units are very spacious 2BR units, as the place was originally built as full ownership condo units, but the activities there for 8 year olds would be exactly *none*.


----------



## wcfr1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Many nice resorts along the beach here but none have planned ativities.

You make your own activities on the beach.


----------



## theo (Jul 25, 2012)

*Welcome back, Lou!*



wcfr1 said:


> Many nice resorts along the beach here but none have planned ativities.
> 
> You make your own activities on the beach.



Haven't heard from you here in a while, Lou; good to hear from you again. I still recall with genuine gratitude the "itemized ratings" chart you prepared and provided a few years back for the coastal timeshares in your immediate geographic area. I found it *very* useful in helping me to rule places in (or out) when I was seeking to acquire a few Snowbird weeks in that same area.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 25, 2012)

Are you looking for structured activities to keep the kids occupied while you're at the conference?  Or stuff for you all to do together?  I'm not sure of structured activities, but I can recommend a few things for you all to do together.  I grew up in this area and Caladesi Island was always a family favorite.  Yes, there are beaches all around, but Caladesi is a lovely little unspoiled area where you can truly relax and enjoy the beauty of the area.

I've never done it, but my family in the area love taking the kids on Captain Memo's pirate ship 

If you're willing to make a day trip to Tampa, there's tons there for kids.  The Museum of Science and Industry is great, as is the Florida Aquarium.  My 8 year old loves Busch Gardens - great combination of theme park and zoo.

Just south of Clearwater beach is a great restaurant - Keegan's Seafood.  It's a local institution, and very reasonably priced.  Trust me, even if there's a wait, it'll be worth it.

Enjoy!


----------



## wcfr1 (Jul 27, 2012)

theo said:


> Haven't heard from you here in a while, Lou; good to hear from you again. I still recall with genuine gratitude the "itemized ratings" chart you prepared and provided a few years back for the coastal timeshares in your immediate geographic area. I found it *very* useful in helping me to rule places in (or out) when I was seeking to acquire a few Snowbird weeks in that same area.



Your welcome. Just been busy with different things.


----------



## SherryS (Jul 28, 2012)

Watch the Winter the Dolphin story and then go to the Clearwater Aquarium to see Winter in person!


----------



## justmeinflorida (Jul 28, 2012)

Go to "Enjoy the City Booklet" If you need any of these coupons just let me know. I have 60 books. I buy them mainly for the $5 off $30 Winn Dixie coupons.


----------

